# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Diamant Abrashi: Qortimet e vonuara

## diamant abrashi

*Në vend të prologut*

Dhe u hapën dy kopertinat e bardha
dyer portash të panjohura,
jeta ime e vërtetë
reflekse stinësh shumëngjyrëshe.

Dhe u hapën dy kopertinat e bardha
fletë të këputura nga jeta,
gazi dhe vaji im
të derdhur në plumb
që para redaktorëve 
gjithmonë e humbin shkëlqimin.





(cikli _as stinë as stuhi_)

*Autobiografike*

Jam kristal i thyer 
vetëm një herë në jetë.

Jam këngë e gjallë 
nga e cila dalin
të gjitha këngët e mia.

Jam ditë e parë 
Në agimin e bardhë.

Jam zog i pakrah
që pret të fluturojë.

Jam shkëmb i thepisur 
që nuk shkelet as nuk shkulet.

Jam vjeshtë e zbehtë 
që pret pranverën.

Dhe do të ngritem 
mbi kristalet, mbi këngët, mbi dritat
dhe do të ngritem
mbi zogjtë, mbi pranverat, mbi shkëmbijtë
e të gjitha do do tua lë trashëgim
fëmijëve,
në vend të abetares.




*Fëmijëria ime*

Të kërkova 
nëpër xhepa të shkyer pantallonash të shkurta
çanta librash të pluhrosur
e buzëqeshjen e dlirë të syve.

Të kërkova 
në brigje lumejsh të rrëmbyer,
duar të çara nga të ftohtit
e qortimin e rëndë të mësueses

Të kërkova...
por ti s'ishe as stinë e as stuhi
dhe s'di si u trete
në moshën djaloshare.



*Dhomë e studimeve*

Si sot më kujtohet
kur për herë të parë
hyra i ndrojtur
ashtu siç hyn njeriu
në çdo vend të panjohur.

Miqësisht më prite
me kërcëllimën e butë të derës
si me ndonjë tingull violine.

Shpeshherë, netëve të gjata
kur smë binden dot vargjet
i zemëruar i hedh duart mbi kokë
ti ngrysesh si një grua e urtë
dhe sikur thua: qetësohu burrë!
Pastaj ndez një cigare
e përsëri mundohem ti shtroj vargjet
natyrisht, shkruaj edhe për ty
dhomë e studimeve
çerdhe e ngrohtë 
e më të bukurave kujtime.

----------


## diamant abrashi

Nga cikli Det dashurie 

*Fataliste*
(poezi që papritmas dhe shumë fuqishëm, këto ditë, morri formën e një*A*-je)

Sikur të mund të jetohej nga dashuria
ne do të ishim 
njerëzit më të pasur
megjithëate 
edhe të tjera gjëra duhet bërë
edhe plot të tjera 
që na helmojnë
u njohëm gabim apo vonë
ska rëndësi
do të duhemi deri në pakufi
do të duhemi deri kur të vijnë
ato të shkreta
gjëra të tjera

----------


## Ana78

Mund te them qe vetem vazhdo punen krijuese,asgje me shume..
Fshati qe duket, sdo kallauz thote pupulli.
Ashtu dhe keto krijime poetike,skane nevoje per me shume Komente..
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Mund te them qe vetem vazhdo punen krijuese,asgje me shume..
> Fshati qe duket, sdo kallauz thote pupulli.
> Ashtu dhe keto krijime poetike,skane nevoje per me shume Komente..


E nderuara Ana78  :Lulja3:  , meqenëse iniciali i Nicku-t Tuaj rastësisht përputhet me formën e kësaj poezie, të uroj që nëse askush deri më tash, nuk u ka dedikuar ndonjë poezi të bukur, ta bëjë këte sa ma shpejtë, nëse dëshirojnë të mos humbin një shpirt fisnik si ky i Juaji...

----------


## Ana78

Faleminderit...!
Nese te jem fare e sinqerte,fjale te bukura me kane dedikuar ,por Poezi Jo!
Keshtu qe po e pranoj me kenaqesi..
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Faleminderit...!
> Nese te jem fare e sinqerte,fjale te bukura me kane dedikuar ,por Poezi Jo!
> Keshtu qe po e pranoj me kenaqesi..


Ana78 do më marrësh në qafë, është për një yll tjetër, por nëse të pëlqen s'ka dert...arti dhe e bukura gjithmonë duhet ndarë me të tjerët...Bën mirë për zemër!

----------


## Ana78

Fare  qarte qe i eshte dedikuar dikujt tjeter,pasi ajo ishte e shkruar..megjithate koecidenca e inicialeve eshte ajo qe me pelqeu.. :buzeqeshje: 
Vertete  jam dakort kur thoni 
Arti duhet ndare me te tjeret,ndryshe nuki dihet  Vlera.
Gjithcka, qe mbahet fshehur,mbytet nga pelhuri i harreses..!

Ndaje mendimin e bukur me tjetrin,mbase do te te kthehet dhe ty nje dite,ajo qe dukur ti dhe..!

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Fare  qarte qe i eshte dedikuar dikujt tjeter,pasi ajo ishte e shkruar..megjithate koecidenca e inicialeve eshte ajo qe me pelqeu..
> Vertete  jam dakort kur thoni 
> Arti duhet ndare me te tjeret,ndryshe nuki dihet  Vlera.
> Gjithcka, qe mbahet fshehur,mbytet nga pelhuri i harreses..!
> 
> Ndaje mendimin e bukur me tjetrin,mbase do te te kthehet dhe ty nje dite,ajo qe dukur ti dhe..!


Të lumtë! Po hapa gojën më, e prishi!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

_Alpet  Shqiptare_

_Me lini të ju sodis
Alpe Shqiptare
me syrin tim të ri
të kënaqem duke vështruar
ekspozitën e peisazheve tuaja
mijëravjeçare

Më lini të ju sodis
Alpe Shqiptare
me kësulën tuaj të kaltër 
të quajtur qiell

me syrin tuaj të kuq
të quajtur diell
me syrin tuaj hark
të quajtur hënë

Më lini të ju sodis
Alpe Shqiptare
e të kënaqem duke e lexuar 
librin tuaj të blertë
duke e vështruar
hartën e qëndresës suaj
në përleqeshje me tërmetet, vullkanet, stuhitë_

_Nga Diamant Abrashi 

" Qortimet e Vonuara"_


Abrashi, 

Më kanë pëlqyer këto vargje në librin tënd , ndaj i postova. 
Nëse i ke në disketa ashtu si dhe në libër dygjuhëshe silli edhe italisht këtu në forum, se me kënaqësi do i lexojmë. 


Elna.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> _Alpet  Shqiptare_
> 
> 
> Abrashi, 
> 
> Më kanë pëlqyer këto vargje në librin tënd , ndaj i postova. 
> Nëse i ke në disketa ashtu si dhe në libër dygjuhëshe silli edhe italisht këtu në forum, se me kënaqësi do i lexojmë. 
> 
> 
> Elna.


Thua se tingëllojnë bukur edhe në gjuhë të Huaj?

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Thua se tingëllojnë bukur edhe në gjuhë të Huaj?



Nuk u thellova për të tingëlluarit, por mendoj se kanë gjithsesi vlerat e veta edhe në gjuhë të huaj, ndaj mbase dhe s'duhen mohuar. 
Megjithatë lexuesit tuaj në italisht duhet t'ju kenë përshkruar përshtypjet e të tingëlluarit kur kanë lexuar librin.
Gjithsesi jeni ju autori. Unë thjesht një sugjerim kisha. Kërkoj falje për sugjerimin tim nëse nuk ishte me vend. 

Elna.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Nuk u thellova për të tingëlluarit, por mendoj se kanë gjithsesi vlerat e veta edhe në gjuhë të huaj, ndaj mbase dhe s'duhen mohuar. 
> Megjithatë lexuesit tuaj në italisht duhet t'ju kenë përshkruar përshtypjet e të tingëlluarit kur kanë lexuar librin.
> Gjithsesi jeni ju autori. Unë thjesht një sugjerim kisha. Kërkoj falje për sugjerimin tim nëse nuk ishte me vend. 
> 
> Elna.


Më fal Elna. U keqkuptuam. Kisha fjalën te vështirësitë që ka përkthimi ndonëse unë jam shumë i kënaqur me ate që ka bërë zoti Patitucci. Duke qenë dhe vet përkthyes nganjëherë dalin dhe vështirësi. Pastaj ca poezi janë më "të përkthyeshme" e ca jo. Nuk është rasti i kësaj. Në fakt libri u botua dygjuhësh për të mbërrijtur edhe në duart e lexuesit italofon. Dhe është pritur shumë mirë.
Shëndet. Diamanti

----------


## Brari

bravo abrashi..
po poezi per ate korsen e gjakoves para pashtrikut a ke ba.. 
Abrash.. a ka kaseta kund me keng te korit te burrave gjakov..?
a asht ma ky grup apo jan shkri..
Vec ai Mici po del ne Tv tuj kendu keng korcare etj..

----------


## Elna Durrësi

ok Abrashi. 

Ja, po marr iniciativën ta postoj dygjuhësh poezinë që dërgova më sipër nga libri juaj meqë kam patur rastin ta lexoj këtë botim.

Besoj se nuk do ketë konflikt për guximin tim   :buzeqeshje:  .

_Alpet  Shqiptare_

_Me lini të ju sodis
Alpe Shqiptare
me syrin tim të ri
të kënaqem duke vështruar
ekspozitën e peisazheve tuaja
mijëravjeçare

Më lini të ju sodis
Alpe Shqiptare
me kësulën tuaj të kaltër 
të quajtur qiell

me syrin tuaj të kuq
të quajtur diell
me syrin tuaj hark
të quajtur hënë

Më lini të ju sodis
Alpe Shqiptare
e të kënaqem duke e lexuar 
librin tuaj të blertë
duke e vështruar
hartën e qëndresës suaj
në përleqeshje me tërmetet, vullkanet, stuhitë_

_Nga Diamant Abrashi_ 


*Alpi Albanesi*

_Lasciate che io vi ammiri
Alpi Albanesi
col mio nuovo occhio 
che goda guardando
la mostra dei vostri paesaggi
millenari

Lasciate che io amiri 
Alpi Albanesi
col vostro azzurro cappello
chiamato cielo

col vostro occhio rosso
chiamato sole
col vostro occhio ad arco
chiamato luna

Lasciate che io amiri 
Alpi Albanesi
e che goda leggendo
il vostro libro verde
guardando 
la carta della vostra saldezza
dinnanzi ai terremoti, ai vulcani, alle tempeste_

_Përkthyer nga Shqipja në Italisht nga :  Demetrio Patitucci_

_Marrë nga libri : " Qortimet e Vonuara"_


Përshëndetje

Elna.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> bravo abrashi..
> po poezi per ate korsen e gjakoves para pashtrikut a ke ba..


Radio "Qortimet e Vonuara" sipas kërkesës së lexuesit tonë Brari, trasmeton këtë poezi:

*NJË TAKIM I PAZAKONSHËM*

Sikur të takoheshin sot
KAINI dhe hija e tij 
diku në fushë
lulëkuqet zor se do të çelnin
dhe po të çelnin
mbi ballin e tyre 
do të mbanin 
fjongo të zeza.

Sikur të takoheshin sot
KAINI dhe hija e tij 
diku në rrugë 
shtëpitë zor se do të qëndronin
dhe po të qëndronin 
do ti quanim publike.

Sikur të takoheshin sot
KAINI dhe hija e tij 
diku në *korso*
obelisqet zor se do të qëndronin 
dhe po të qëndronin
heronjtë do të harroheshin.

Por qyteti im i kuq 
nuk e lejon këtë randevu.

----------


## Mjellma

Ja edhe një margaritar i Juaji Zotëri Abrashi.


*Qortimet e vonuara *  

Pse trokëllinë kaq zhurmshëm 
zëri im 
në portën e shpirtit? 
Pse jam i lirë me ty 
mundohesh  të ma helmosh palcën, 
të ma helmosh gjakun  dhe mendjen? 

Eja në vete 
ti je i imi 
dhe mes nesh 
nuk ka të panjohura. 

Pse më qorton kaq rëndë 
zëri im 
kur prej meje dole i pari? 

Eja tu flasim 
njerëzve të kësaj pranvere 
dhe të pranverave që do të vijnë 
me gjuhën e kuqe të diellit 
ti 
duhet të më japësh forcë 
unë, 
unë do të të jap ngjyrë 
se edhe sot kur për ty shkruaj 
të ndjej pranë, 
pranë 
bashkë me qortimet e vonuara.

----------


## diamant abrashi

Mjellma padashur më hapi rrugë të botoja edhe disa poezi nga cikli "Mbinjeriu".
Për mua mbesin ndër poezitë më të bukura sepse pos intimitetit tim shpirtëror ato në vete ngërthejnë edhe ate që quhet filozofi ekzistencialiste. Dhe jo rastësisht titulli i kësaj përmbledhjeje vjen nga ky cikël...
Diamanti

*Mbinjeriu*

Po të isha Perëndi
secilit njeri 
do t'i shkruaja në ballë 
një biografi.

Brumin do ta mirrnja
nga lëngu i luleboreve,
nga kristale shpellash të pashkelura
edhe nëpër këngët epike do ta kërkoja
në miliarda hajmali 
Penelopën do ta coptoja.

Po të isha Perëndi
do ta përbuzja
hipokrizinë,
moralin fallso e gënjeshtrën,
për tradhëtinë as mos të flasim!
Nga njerëzit vetëm Njerëz 
do të krijoja
e mbas shtatë brezash 
edhe biografinë do tua mungoja.

*Jetë e njëjtë*

Në Tiçino 
është si në Gjakovë:
njerëzit
hanë,
pinë,
(ndoshta plotësisht të palumtur)
flenë.

Unë, si mund të jem i lumtur? 



*Karnevalet e Locarnos*

Dhe thonë 
se Locarno ka karnevale.

Ato zgjasin tërë vitin



*Locarno!Locarno!*

Unë ti solla të gjitha
që ti ngrohësh
në ftohtësinë tënde magjike,
ta solla homo ballkanikusin tim
që tia ngrohësh ëndrrat,
u futa në gjirin tënd 
si një fëmijë i bindur
me një masë truri të shpërlarë,
shpresoja se do të mirrnja diçka 
nga Evropa Juaj e vogël,
për çdo gjë ia linja fajin
italishtes sime të çalë
dhe ashtu si një dashnor thellësisht i mashtruar 
u ndava nga Ti
për shkaqe që as emrin sua di.

*Vjeshtë në mua*

Jam i helmuar nga vjeshta
si gjethi 
që lëkundet para se të bjerë
si skeleti që lëkundet 
pa gjethet e blerta.

Në sfondin e largët
pranvera ma shkelë syrin  :kryqezohen:

----------


## diamant abrashi

_Margaritarë me dregëza_
                                                                                                       A-së



Sot 
krasita dhe luleboret
degë të gjata 
varura si një psherëtimë
lojë natyre 
a një  tjetër dhimbë
mos u frikëso e dashur
janë margaritarët e tu
që përhumbshëm kërkojnë
të tyren kutinë

Sot 
për herë të fundit
krasita dhe rrushin 
dukej si të ishte 
loti im i zi
mos u frikëso e dashur
është veç 
një bimë

Dhe kopshtare e mirë 
patjetër se do vijë
Zot ynë
Sa e urrej këtë ndërmjetstinë!

Sot krasita
dhe trëndafilat e vjetër,
degë të thata
që binin me rrapëllimë
mos u frikëso e dashur
janë dregëza shpirti,
të fundmet që bijnë

----------


## Elna Durrësi

_Sot
Me sa kuptoj 
paske probleme me alfabetin
renditjen e shkronjave
sipas rendit të tyre
e dyta me te paren 
seç po te ngaterrohen
e rendesishme  
fonetikën ekzakt
tia shqiptosh
seiciles prej tyre._

Të përshëndes.

Elna.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> _Sot
> Me sa kuptoj 
> paske probleme me alfabetin
> renditjen e shkronjave
> sipas rendit të tyre
> e dyta me te paren 
> seç po te ngaterrohen
> e rendesishme  
> fonetikën ekzakt
> ...


Mbase e kam nga miopia ime por unë po shoh veq një shkronjë: mos është më shumë se "një dëshirë për të replikuar kot" duke pasur parasysh orën kur po postoni? Pastaj alfabeti i jetës është ca më i zorshëm nga ai që mësojmë në klasë të parë. Dhe shpalosja e shpirtit tonë është vetë komplikimi, sidomos e bërë në vargje. Vështirë vërtetë, po sikur na i heq dregëzat...

Po deshe, merre për ilaç! 

Pa pretendime për të replikuar
 i Juaji
Diamanti

----------

